# Last Minute advice : On buying Budget headphones.



## 7shivam9 (Jun 5, 2014)

*Hey Digit*. I'm looking for budget headphones for Loud music and Kick ass bass.

I have lurked around Snapdeal and picked few -

* Philips SHS390 Neckband Headphone - Buy Online @ Rs.376/- | Snapdeal

* Philips SHP 1900 Headphones - Buy Online @ Rs.442/- | Snapdeal

* Philips Stereo Headphones Deep bass SHP2000 - Buy Online @ Rs.447/- | Snapdeal

I listen to EDM mainly and Prefer awesome bass. I have budget under/around 500rs. 
I'm confused between these three. Please guide.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 5, 2014)

Philips SHP 2000 is best as I have them and they are having good bass.


----------



## true_lies (Jun 5, 2014)

Avoid the SHS 390. Although the bass is good, prolonged use will start to hurt your ears and even worse if you wear spectacles


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jun 5, 2014)

[MENTION=105611]bavusani[/MENTION] : How is its Sound quality ? Reviews on Snapdeal says its low.

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=119688]true_lies[/MENTION] - Yes I have spectacles. I'll drop 390. :/

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=119688]true_lies[/MENTION] - Yes I have spectacles. I'll drop 390. :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2014)

Slightly increase your budget and get sound magic es18 for 550 rs from snapdeal itself.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 5, 2014)

Go for the ES 18 suggested above... 
Totally worth the slight increase in your budget!!!


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 5, 2014)

ES 18 is an earbud, those phillips are headphones, OP's requirements are totallly different


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 5, 2014)

Don't earbuds have better sound quality due to noise cancellation compared to headphones?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jun 5, 2014)

SHP 200 is a great headphone for it's price. Go fir it.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 6, 2014)

Philips SHP 2000 ultimate choice...... go with it eyes closed.

Please do not compare Es18 IEM with Philips curcumaural headphones. ES18 may be good at bass but shp2000 will shine in mids & highs.
Given proper amplification & source Philips SHP2000 will blow out ES18. Speaking from my experience with SHP 2500 & Es18
SORRY ES18 fans but its true.... 

PS : *ES18 is my first proper IEM after Sony Ericsson HPM 70/75 
      I have SHP2500 almost 4yrs old & going strong.
*


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jun 6, 2014)

sandynator said:


> Philips SHP 2000 ultimate choice...... go with it eyes closed.
> 
> Please do not compare Es18 IEM with Philips curcumaural headphones. ES18 may be good at bass but shp2000 will shine in mids & highs.
> Given proper amplification & source Philips SHP2000 will blow out ES18. Speaking from my experience with SHP 2500 & Es18
> ...




Thanks a lot sandynator appreciate your comment  I have just ordered SHP2000. *Thumb_UP*

- - - Updated - - -

Oh wait... I have searched the same on amazon and its onyl for 399 ! 

Philips Indoor SHP2000 Headphones: Amazon.in: Electronics

But the reviews on amazon says VOLUME IS LOW :/ Also same comments on Snapdeal's reviews ! 
Well I always prefer loud because EDM is best when its loud.. So what do you guys say ?

I'm confused here.

- - - Updated - - -

----------------------------
Found this Philips DJ SHL3000/00

Looks powerful. I can get these if i wait for couple of days more and save some money. Any suggestions/advice's ?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 7, 2014)

Connected to desktop PC they can give good output but if paired with mobile source then separate amplifier may be required.

IMO DJ series cannot match the sound of shp series

BTW what source are you going to use??
If you are connecting it to mobiles then better get an IEMs like cow on em1 or sound magic es18.


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jun 7, 2014)

PC Mostly .. I don't like to listen on mobile.

I think I have little problem.. I have a normal Intex headphone - When I use it on PC the volume is low Compared the volume on Mobile. Do I need any hardware upgrade on my pc ?


Btw Sanynator .. "IMO DJ series cannot match the sound of shp series"

So its awesome, right ?


----------



## sandynator (Jun 7, 2014)

I meant shp series would be better considering the larger drivers.

I may be wrong here as I've never auditioned those DJ series.

BTW my SHP 2500 sounded much better after 100 hrs of burn in so expect the same with your SHP 2000.

Also try to cancel the snapdeal order & get it from Amazon


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jun 7, 2014)

I'm not following you. You confused me again. Should I get the SHL 3000 or not. I'll be using them on PC and mobile both but PC mostly.

Btw As I was saying sound on my PC is low.. Possible reason maybe the Onboard sound. So If I get a cheap sound adapter like this one ->

Indiashopers Usb To Sound 7.1 Channel Usb 
Would it do the trick ? So that I don't have to a huge sound card (the goes which goes into Cpu).

Another thing - If I get SHL 3000 and this sound adapter - Would it be bang for bucks !

And yes I cancelled the order.


----------



## sandynator (Jun 7, 2014)

Seriously no idea of DJ Series but you will never go wrong with SHP 2000.
Do not get any such el cheapo sound cards invest in Asus xonar DG/ DGX

Asus Xonar DG

Asus Xonar DGX PCI Express 5.1-channel gaming audio card


----------



## 7shivam9 (Jun 7, 2014)

Right now I can't afford or think of investing in a sound card. I just want to know if that little sound adapter would do the trick ? Becuase My Pc's onboard volume is low compared to mobile. and its just for 250rs... I just need something to float my boat.

- - - Updated - - -

Ordered SHL 3000 from Amazon (y) end of the discussion  thanks a lot for your replies guys .


----------

